# Slow Start - Slow Run - Slow Browse



## RJCaldwell (Jan 19, 2004)

My Windows XP computer has slowed down within the past month or so. The computer, an eMachines T6528 Athlon 64 3500+ with 512 mb ram which is shared, while certainly not a power burner, always started quickly and was quick to get to web sites. I use it mainly for email (Outlook Express) and browsing the internet (IE7). I have defragged the C: drive and cleaned out any unused applications - no help. Since my Trend Micro Internet Security subscription was expiring and since the computer was already really slow I changed security to a CA Suite provided by my ISP. That did nothing for the speed.

It starts very slowly, opens programs very slowly, and takes forever to load a web page.

The following HJT log follows, as does a start-up list. Please make this machine run faster.

*Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1* Scan saved at 11:44:31 PM, on 12/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxFwHlp.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxPol.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\ISafe.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\PPRT\bin\ITMRTSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\VetMsg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Personal Firewall\capfsem.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\PassPal.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\cctray\cctray.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spam\QSP-5.1.18.0\QOELoader.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\CAVRID.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Personal Firewall\capfasem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spyware\CAPPActiveProtection.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\ccprovsp.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spyware\PPCtlPriv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAShCut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [readericon] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Password Pal] C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\PassPal.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cctray] "C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\cctray\cctray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QOELOADER] "C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spam\QSP-5.1.18.0\QOELoader.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CAVRID] "C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\CAVRID.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cafwc] C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Personal Firewall\cafw.exe -cl
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [capfasem] C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Personal Firewall\capfasem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [capfupgrade] C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Personal Firewall\capfupgrade.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Outlook Express.lnk = C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: PFW - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\UmxWnp.Dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: CaCCProvSP - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\ccprovsp.exe
O23 - Service: CAISafe - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\ISafe.exe
O23 - Service: CA Pest Patrol Realtime Protection Service (ITMRTSVC) - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\PPRT\bin\ITMRTSVC.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: PPCtlPriv - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spyware\PPCtlPriv.exe
O23 - Service: HIPS Event Manager (UmxAgent) - CA - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxAgent.exe
O23 - Service: HIPS Configuration Interpreter (UmxCfg) - CA - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxCfg.exe
O23 - Service: HIPS Firewall Helper (UmxFwHlp) - CA - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxFwHlp.exe
O23 - Service: HIPS Policy Manager (UmxPol) - CA - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxPol.exe
O23 - Service: VET Message Service (VETMSGNT) - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\VetMsg.exe

*The Start-up Log is as follows:*
StartupList report, 12/10/2007, 11:45:48 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)
* Using default options
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxFwHlp.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxPol.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\ISafe.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\PPRT\bin\ITMRTSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\VetMsg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Personal Firewall\capfsem.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\PassPal.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\cctray\cctray.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spam\QSP-5.1.18.0\QOELoader.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\CAVRID.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Personal Firewall\capfasem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spyware\CAPPActiveProtection.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\ccprovsp.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spyware\PPCtlPriv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Outlook Express.lnk = C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

RemoteControl = "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
nwiz = nwiz.exe /install
High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut = HDAShCut.exe
readericon = C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
Alcmtr = ALCMTR.EXE
Password Pal = C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\PassPal.exe
NvCplDaemon = RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
QuickTime Task = "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
cctray = "C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\cctray\cctray.exe"
QOELOADER = "C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spam\QSP-5.1.18.0\QOELoader.exe"
CAVRID = "C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\CAVRID.exe"
cafwc = C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Personal Firewall\cafw.exe -cl
capfasem = C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Personal Firewall\capfasem.exe
(Default) = 
capfupgrade = C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Personal Firewall\capfupgrade.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ctfmon.exe = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[<{12d0ed0d-0ee0-4f90-8827-78cefb8f4988}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieudinit.exe

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[>{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe -UserIconConfig

[>{881dd1c5-3dcf-431b-b061-f3f88e8be88a}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigOE

[{2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe -BaseSettings

[{89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscories.dll,Install

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\system32\logon.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

CAAntiSpywareScan_Daily as Owner at 9 07 AM.job
HP Usg Daily FY04.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash9d.ocx
CODEBASE = http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[PopCapLoader Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\popcaploader.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

Protocol #1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\VetRedir.dll
Protocol #2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\VetRedir.dll
Protocol #3: C:\WINDOWS\system32\VetRedir.dll
Protocol #15: C:\WINDOWS\system32\VetRedir.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

Windows Audio: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Computer Browser: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
CAISafe: C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\ISafe.exe (autostart)
Cryptographic Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
DCOM Server Process Launcher: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch (autostart)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
Error Reporting Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
Help and Support: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
CA Pest Patrol Realtime Protection Service: "C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\PPRT\bin\ITMRTSVC.exe" (autostart)
KmxCF: System32\DRIVERS\KmxCF.sys (autostart)
KmxSbx: System32\DRIVERS\KmxSbx.sys (autostart)
Server: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Workstation: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
mdmxsdk: system32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys (autostart)
NVIDIA Display Driver Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\nvsvc32.exe (autostart)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
IPSEC Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k rpcss (autostart)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Secondary Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Shell Hardware Detection: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
System Restore Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Themes: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Windows User Mode Driver Framework: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe (autostart)
HIPS Event Manager: "C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxAgent.exe" (autostart)
HIPS Configuration Interpreter: "C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxCfg.exe" (autostart)
HIPS Firewall Helper: "C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxFwHlp.exe" (autostart)
HIPS Policy Manager: "C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxPol.exe" (autostart)
VET Message Service: C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\VetMsg.exe (autostart)
Windows Time: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
WebClient: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Security Center: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Automatic Updates: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Wireless Zero Configuration: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\A~NSISu_.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 12,619 bytes
Report generated in 0.219 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only

*I would appreciate any help I can get.*


----------

